# East Tennessee/Western North Carolina



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey y’all...I’m looking to find property up in the eastern Tennessee/western North Carolina area. I’m a teacher and want to move that way to settle in before I retire. I would like several acres with woods, very private, with water/sewer in place if possible. Not trying to be picky but hoping to find something that’s already got things like that in place to make the move easier. Not afraid of a fixer upper either, as long as I can live in it whilst I am remodeling. Thanks for reading and for any suggestions y’all might have... _Karen_


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

There's some property like that around Connelly Springs, not too far out of Hickory. Most of the more remote/private stuff probably won't have water/sewer but will have well/septic instead, I would expect.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to trout fish on Paint Creek on the TN/NC border. Lovely area. It is in Greene County TN

Here is a jump start on a property search






Greene County, TN Houses for Sale - 238 Listings | LandWatch


LandWatch has 238 homes for sale in Greene County, TN. Browse our Greene County, TN homes for sale, view photos and contact an agent today!




www.landwatch.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Remember, TN has no state income tax and property taxes are very cheap. NC has a state income tax, and property taxes are higher


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

But, Tennessee has a very high sales tax rate. Just be sure to check every city, county, & state you are looking at.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Real estate agents from both states are running the soles off their shoes.
If you are looking for private I would suggest areas that are an hour from any city, as I suspect within 10 years the travel time may be cut in half.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Esteban29304 said:


> But, Tennessee has a very high sales tax rate. Just be sure to check every city, county, & state you are looking at.


Still, rated #49 in tax rate. Only Alaska is better.









Tax Burden by State







wallethub.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

North Carolina's tax rate is 4.75%.
Tennessee is 7% or more depending on the jurisdiction and they do tax food.
Neither state taxes SS benefits.
North Carolina taxes 401k and pensions at 5 3/4%
Tennessee does not.


----------

